
Ask HN: Does the Y Combinator logo look like the Skynet logo to anyone else? - aspenmayer
I just saw the Skynet logo[0] for the first time in years, from the Terminator 2, I think, and it just jumped out at me, the black <i>Y</i> in the void space was reminiscent of the white <i>Y</i>. Am I the only one?<p>Happy Friday, all!<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;terminator.fandom.com&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Skynet
======
aspenmayer
Logo link that is clickable:

[https://terminator.fandom.com/wiki/Skynet](https://terminator.fandom.com/wiki/Skynet)

~~~
drannex
Just a simple "Y", I don't really see any relation between that and the colour
orange.

~~~
aspenmayer
Just seeing patterns where there aren’t any. In a free-association mood, I
suppose.

~~~
drannex
All good! I chuckled at the concept of YComb being a front for a plan to
become skynet, or a bunch of diabolical money nerds who want to invest into
making it happen.

